# Pet room



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I am converting part of the storage room into a pet room for my bunnies and guinea pigs, I was thinking that I could put the rats and hamster in there to but I would have to keep the door open for heat in there as there is only a small heater in there and the cats ad dogs would be able to get in. I plan on putting a baby gate in the door actually so the dogs don't get in incase they pee on something.

Anyways the floor is not done in the storage room and the walls aren't either, I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas to make it more enjoyable in there. I plan on putting some girly things in there and a blanket on the floor with a tarp under it to keep the floor safe. Storage ideas? Fun active outside the cage toys that would be great for the bunnies and guinea pigs to have. 

I do take them out with out the storage room going to be a pet room but that is only in the hall way so it is hard to actually set anything up in there for them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cardboard boxes. My sisters rabbit loved laying in them, destroying them, etc. Just make sure to cover the floors completely so s/he can get traction when running around. 

For the guineas, maybe you could make a section of grass (like they sell for birds), my sister had guineas and when they were outside they went nuts - never saw a guinea pig look so playful!

I've seen people zip tie coroplast into a baby gate to make a solid surface thst inescapable even for rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, yeah see the cats are crazy for them one was in my room and he jumped at the rats cage, So the rats and hamster stay in my room sense I can keep my door closed. I will probably have alittle more then a 15-15 foot room I think? for the bunnies and guinea pigs. I was thinking of putting a tarp down then towels and then a big fleece blanket maybe? we have an air hockey table in there that we don't use so I think I might set it up and get another blanket and cover the top then find away to stack the guinea pig cages maybe or use the top for storage/ place to keep none pet safe stuff on, and then under it maybe but the ends of tow of the cages under it.


----------

